# need to change my standard bavarian cream to include chocolate, I'm stuck!



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

so, my boss asked me to come up with a new dessert, which usually is no problem at all for me.

but now I am kinda stuck.

in my normal plain jane bavarian cream, I use for 30 people (WARNING: metric )

2250 ml half half milk and cream 

1125 ml heavy cream

657 grams sugar

450 grams eggyolk

45 grams gelatin.

now I want to make it in a white chocolate bavarian cream flavored with cardamom.

I think I can figure the cardamom out but I am stuck with the white chocolate.

my way of thinking was following.....

use less gelatin, say decrease to 20 grams

400 grams white chocolate

how do I figure out how much to decrease the sugar, otherwise it will become too sweet?

suggestions?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

The white chocolate is probably at least half sugar.  Maybe start by reducing the sugar to 300g?  Dunno, you have to taste.  The cocoa butter is a good substitute for gelatin too so I think you're on the right track there.

Moving this to pro pastry forum.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Try Adding  choco flavoring( syrup )or cocoa powder to the milk and cream first.Then proceed like you always do


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

chefedb said:


> Try Adding choco flavoring( syrup )or cocoa powder to the milk and cream first.Then proceed like you always do


pretty sure white chocolate is not in powder form. Cut your sugar down to a 1/4 of what you have and introduce the chocolate.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

I would also start by decreasing the sugar, make a small batch first. If it does not work that is your staff meal for the day. that amount of white chocolate will not thicken up your Bavarian too much.
Also go with more half and half and less cream because you are introducing more fat with the chocolate.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

You won't get much chocolate flavour with white chocolate because the ingredients for white choc are : Sugar, (say around 40%) Milk powder, (40%) Cocoa butter (no flavour in cocoa butter) (20%),  vanilla, soy lecethin (the last two at less than .5%)

As Rat says, cut down on the milk fat, make the barvoise custard with just milk or it will be too rich.  Because white choc has less cocoa butter, it won't firm up as much as with dark choc. 

Cardamon is a nice flavour, and pairs well with milk choc as well as dark choc.

No need to apologize for metric weight measurements!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Sorry comes in wafer form, has little or no butterfat so leave amount of heavy cream as is


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

thank you all!! this helped a lot to get an idea what to do with the recipe. I will use the advice to adjust my own bavarois recipe for next time.

although meanwhile I changed plans as I gave my boss three options, he picked the tough one... and the make up of the dessert is going to be even much more complex , component wise.

think gastronomy, small portion in quenelle form of just cardamom bavarois, a white chocolate mousse, a blood orange icecream, all paired with a gel of poaching liquid from the poached pears (which will be little balls after poaching)  containing saffron, orange juice and vanilla.

a garnish will accompany the dessert , some shredded almonds, some orange confit julienne, and some cress. 

imagine a line up on a rectangular plate with all that. very refined and a real challenge for me ......nice one!!


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Sounds good, be sure to post a picture


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

I will try to post a pic once I have one. dessert has not been made yet. we weren't out of the old ones yet, but will be after tomorrow, then chef will decide when it will be made. 

probably thursday, and served friday next week.

I hope. 

meanwhile I have worked out the white chocolate bavarois recipe for future use  

thanks to all the advice here, it clicked and then it was easy..... will post recipe when you'd like to see.

sunday going to do a small portion of it to test whether it works, from there I can multiply the quantities.....


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

so far there is progress.

the white chocolate bavarois has been made as a test batch for 2 portions.

I was not too happy with the results.

adjusted the recipe and is now as following, see above for the original recipe (divide by 15 for right amounts for 2)

110 ml milk

110 ml heavy cream

1,5 grams gelatin

26 grams white chocolate

1 egg yolk

15 grams sugar.

okay, comments please?

it has two problems : it set too soft plus it is (even for my tastes) not sweet enough.

my way of thinking is to double the chocolate which will add more sweetness plus firmness.

agree, disagree?

wanted the bavarois firm enough to form quenelles (one spoon method, did not work on the above recipe because of consistency)


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Soesje said:


> so far there is progress.
> 
> the white chocolate bavarois has been made as a test batch for 2 portions.
> 
> ...


Experiment further with the gelatin ratio....perhaps 2 grams. The sugar might be your personal tastes. The amounts seem right.

I never cared for the wafer shapes chocolate form. I have always placed my faith in the large bricks that I can cut what I want from. Some how they always melted better for me.


----------

